# How much space does a Windows Vista Install take?



## WarEagleAU (Jun 1, 2007)

As the title says, Im curious as to how much space a Windows Vista Ultimate Installation would take up. I have a 250GB HDD and I wont be able to get me a new HDD anytime soon so I would like to make another partition on here and put that for the Vista install. Id like to test out Vista and see how it does. Any ideas would be great...thanks.


----------



## Ripper3 (Jun 1, 2007)

Vista itself has a recommendation of a minimum of about 15GB, so I'd suggest making a space of 20GB, to be on the safe side, and even if it's much smaller than 15GB, you'll still have plenty of space to experiment, and install programs on the Vista partition that are Vista only or have problems with being on seperate partitions or that just plain don't like XP/Vista dual-boots.


----------



## von kain (Jun 1, 2007)

allthough im not sure i guess about 4gigs for the vista setup,1gb for the system restore (approx) and 1.5 your system memory for the swap file.

if you have (on the same partition or the same disk) i suggest not install the vista there is a fault with the system restore files (if they are on the same disk or partition) so on both os you will have a fault window that says that the restore files are corrupted (then the best is to shut on one of the two os the system restore i suggest on xp) but i don't know if there is a patch for it


----------



## zekrahminator (Jun 1, 2007)

10 gigs, partition 20.


----------



## Conti027 (Jun 1, 2007)

well if i go in my C drive it shows my windows file takes up 8 GB but thats just the window file.


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (Jun 1, 2007)

I agree with Zek, give Vista a 20GB partition, keep whatever you need for yourself as another partition and use what's left for games/applications. That should keep Vista happy. Vista needs to be installed on a partition at least 20GB in size IIRC... or was it 15GB... either way, M$ recommends at least 20GB space.


----------



## WarEagleAU (Jun 1, 2007)

Thanks to all 3 of you. Yeah, I dont have system restore on my XP partition.

I know I dont have the top of the line Vista machine, but I believe my system will run it efficiently. Ill be getting me a directx 10 card in a few months so Ill be fully dx10 then.

Anywho, Ill do system restore on that partition with Vista. Ideally, Id like to have me a raptor drive for one os and another raptor for the other os, then 250 and another 250 or more for storage. However, with funds tight due to bills and my florida vacation, Im left compromising my position. Anywho, thanks all and Ill let you know how it goes.


----------



## zekrahminator (Jun 1, 2007)

If I were you, I'd just stick with one hard drive and one operating system. It keeps cost, labor, and confusion down . Either that, or you'll install everything on one OS/start liking one over the other and the dual-boot-loader will become an annoyance .


----------



## Kreij (Jun 2, 2007)

My Vista Ultimate Install ate 15GB.

I tend to like to give an OS ample room to grow (as certain apps like to put stuff in system folders as well as MS updates)

I would do a 50GB partition for the OS and 200GB for data.
That way you will never run into problems.

It may seem like overkill to give Vista 50GB, but remember that if you want to defrag a partition you are going to need 15% free.


----------



## WarEagleAU (Jun 2, 2007)

True and agreed on the dual-boot becoming a hassle. Right now, it seems I have two partitions, even though one is 7mb (havent figured out how to get rid of it, even with formatting. It held the old recovery partition on it with the Compaq PC). Im sure if I like Vista enough, Ill keep it and work out the details on migrating things over. Its just a try and if nothing else I can reformat that partition and hold it for something else. Thanks for the help guys.


----------



## Ripper3 (Jun 2, 2007)

I never figured it out either, it's a common thing. I formatted a whole 120GB drive, but 8MB were always left over.
I don't know, but I gues it's for MBR or something. Someone shine a light on this?


----------



## von kain (Jun 2, 2007)

Ripper3 said:


> I never figured it out either, it's a common thing. I formatted a whole 120GB drive, but 8MB were always left over.
> I don't know, but I gues it's for MBR or something. Someone shine a light on this?




it is for boot informations (mbr= master boot record) it says to the os what to boot and from where


----------



## wazzledoozle (Jun 2, 2007)

You wont ever need more than 20 for the OS. Just move your documents/program files onto the data partition.


----------



## Agility (Jun 5, 2007)

Well when i installed a fresh RC1 beta windows it took up 19GB of my HD.


----------



## ariburton (Mar 13, 2008)

HELP!!!! I have a 32GB 10K Raptor HD that I installed Vista Ultimate 64.

I am using this drive ONLY for the OS, programs etc go on a separate physical drive.

I only have 3.5GB FREE on my 32GB drive! Will this be enough to hold it or will
it start crashing on me or ???

I had like 7GB free yesterday... then Vista did it's update, now I have 3.5GB free.

ADVICE PLEASE! Are there any files in Vista I can delete that it doesn't need
that can free up some space?

You can message me back here or email me directly at ariburton at gmail dot com I appreciate it. 



Jimmy 2004 said:


> I agree with Zek, give Vista a 20GB partition, keep whatever you need for yourself as another partition and use what's left for games/applications. That should keep Vista happy. Vista needs to be installed on a partition at least 20GB in size IIRC... or was it 15GB... either way, M$ recommends at least 20GB space.


----------

